# Best boat shoes?



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been looking all over for a decent pair of boat shoes to replace a dying pair of Polo Sport Jasper boat shoes I bought several years ago. they have lasted 4+ years and still look better than a pair of sperry topsiders. I bought a pair of dooney and bourke boat shoes but they don't match the polo shoes. are there any suggestions?

I've been scouring ebay and of then see NIB Jaspers but never in my size. I think it's time to switch brands but whats out there?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe you should look at Minnetonka,Allen Edmonds, Alden, or Cole Haan. All of these brands have nice boat shoes.:icon_smile_big:

All of these brands are at https://www.theshoemart.com/


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't own any, but I'd love to, Quoddy - .


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I second the ones above or Quoddy, and Russell are also great choice and they allow customization if you like less traditional colors.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cvaria said:


> I think it's time to switch brands but whats out there?


What price range were you considering? If price was not an object, I'd go immediately for Quoddys, but at $245 they cost more than most want to pay. Yuketen (made in USA) is also doing some interesting things with boat shoes (but usually 200+)

Here's one of their more interesting models









Likewise, Band of Outsides has been working with Sperry to produce some intriguing models









I like Sebago Docksides for the thickness of their leather (takes longer to break in, but then quite comfortable).

Tenacious Tassel would recommend the Rockport Perth for its very high level of comfort - probably matched by the Sperry Billfish (I also wear the Billfish for when I need to do more walking, but they don't have the classic boat shoe look)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dockside, I wear Sperry Makos. 

On the boat I wear Sperry Spinakers. (like sneakers) 

Dubarrys are nice too.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> What price range were you considering? If price was not an object, I'd go immediately for Quoddys, but at $245 they cost more than most want to pay. Yuketen (made in USA) is also doing some interesting things with boat shoes (but usually 200+)
> 
> Here's one of their more interesting models
> 
> ...


Yukenten is kinda the same company as quoddy, but they sell different models. And those BoO Sperry's are the same mediocre quality as the regular versions. 
I've personally been wanting a pair of these: https://www.rwleatherboots.com/leat...d-wing-lifestyle-mens-wabasha-oxford-mahogany


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Dockside, I wear Sperry Makos.
> 
> On the boat I wear Sperry Spinakers. (like sneakers)
> 
> Dubarrys are nice too.


It's always nice to hear from an actual seafaring man in such conversations, seems much more substantive than a response from a goofy kid wearing boat shoes in the middle of a desert (like me :icon_smile_wink.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Youngster said:


> Yukenten is kinda the same company as quoddy, but they sell different models. And those BoO Sperry's are the same mediocre quality as the regular versions.


Yeah, wouldn't wear either the Yuketen or BoO boat shoes myself, but thought they'd give the OP more of an idea of what's out there. The only benefit I see to the BoO version is the slightly unusual color combination, but I hate the reverse tongue where it shows the size, country of origin, etc. - I have no idea why some companies are doing that. Unusual Sperrys can actually be had today on Gilt for less than 1/2 price

$48 on Gilt today

How about some GTH for $38


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I don't own any, but I'd love to, Quoddy - .


the Quoddy shoes are very nice. the price is very... not. but i guess we must pay for quality.

And I love this site/forum!!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw the Sperry deck chukkas on Gilt today, but they were already sold out in my size. I don't know if I would have bought them, but they look kind of cool. I also agree the price of the Quoddys sucks pretty bad, but I'm hoping they are worth it. I have a pair of canoe mocs on order that should be here in a week or so. If they are as nice as I'm hoping $200 is worth it to me for a pair of handmade in the US shoes, especialyl since they sized me off a foot sketch, so I'm hoping they fit really well.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Gill boots when the weather is a bit nasty fishing otherwise Cabela's Guidewear 3-eye boat shoes when I'm out fishing when it's decent out. Those Quoddy deck boots look great though a bit pricey to slop blood and guts on


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm thoroughly enjoying a pair of thrifted Rockport boat shoes (they were brand new, perhaps never even worn). They offer much more support than my pair of Sperrys, which are even less of a shoe than LLB blucher mocs.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I also agree the price of the Quoddys sucks pretty bad, but I'm hoping they are worth it. I have a pair of canoe mocs on order that should be here in a week or so. If they are as nice as I'm hoping $200 is worth it to me for a pair of handmade in the US shoes, especialyl since they sized me off a foot sketch, so I'm hoping they fit really well.


I've been giving my Quoddys a serious workout since I received them about 10 days ago - I got the chromexcel camp mocs - and love how comfortable they are. That said, I take them to be more of a loafing around the house, running errands, leisurely strolling kind of shoe. They'd never be supportive enough, at least for me, for any kind of longer distance walking or standing on your feet all day. That said, for the $100 I paid, I'd jump at a chance to get their boat shoes or chukkas.

Edit: Forgot to add that if anyone is searching for lightly used, or sometimes new in box, Quoddys that they come up most often on the Other Forum's Streetwear & Denim sales forum. There's a pair of 10.5 camp mocs ($170) and slightly used boats 10.5 ($100) on there right now.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Unusual Sperrys can actually be had today on Gilt for less than 1/2 price
> 
> How about some GTH for $38


I love those pebble grain ones.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I've tried a lot of boat shoes, and (as previously mentioned), you cannot beat the Rockport Perth. Quoddy/Alden leather is a little nicer, but the Perths are really quite nice in that department as well. What sets the Perth apart is the outstanding (for a boat shoe) cushioning and their superb durability.

Just this afternoon I was speaking with a gentleman who happened to mention his shoes were at least 10 years old (they were the timber Perths), looked like they had been to hell and back...he said they were just getting comfortable!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd be willing to make a bet that in the past 4 years, I've spent more time in boat shoes than anyone on this forum.

Seriously.

That being said, unless your feet really need the support of a more rugged shoe, Sperry A/O's.

And yes, I do feel _that[_ strongly about the issue.
:devil:


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw a great pair of timerland boat shoes on some guy the other day.
Can't find them online now : (


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

closerlook said:


> I saw a great pair of timerland boat shoes on some guy the other day.
> Can't find them online now : (


shoemart.com sells timberland boat shoes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

closerlook said:


> I saw a great pair of timerland boat shoes on some guy the other day.
> Can't find them online now : (


I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about. They sell them at Dillard's of all places. I'd forgotten about them until now. Look amazing. Here we go, just found a picture:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Just for arguments sake, what does the board think of LL Bean's knock-off Top-Siders?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

yes, I think that might be them.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Good old, plain old Topside. I get a new pair every spring. The old pair becomes the beater I wear to the beach, on early morning errands, knocking around the yard, weekends at the lake, etc. I save the new pair for occasions where I don't want to look like a slob.

EDIT: But our stores got a Rockport account, so maybe I'll switch to buying Perths at wholesale.....


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Just for arguments sake, what does the board think of LL Bean's knock-off Top-Siders?


I think it's favorable for the most part. Looks like Doctor Damage and tripreed like them. Some other people have complained that the leather is plastic-like but that's usually the case with all non quoddy/alden shoes on this forum.



Doctor Damage said:


> Really good shoes for the price, lots of room in the toe box and oiled leather uppers. I like how the blucher flaps(?) are rounded at the bottom corners where they are sewn down, which looks better to my eye than the squared corner on the Sperry and Sebago models. I'm happy. Now we just need to get past winter...





Doctor Damage said:


> I just got a second pair of these yesterday in the "canyon" colour with grey soles and am impressed. I already have a pair in "chocolate" with white soles. I would say these are about one notch below my USA made Sebago Docksides and several notches better than the current Sperry. The "canyon" leather is just great (soft, nice colour, some antiquing, lightly oiled) and nicer than the other leathers they use. The soles are almost as good as the Docksides and seem like real rubber as opposed to the foam-rubber stuff on the Sperry's. I recommend them, especially at the price Bean is asking (get the "canyon" leather). Just keep in mind the sizing I mentioned above.





tripreed said:


> I bought a pair about 3 or 4 months ago because I had some gift certificates for Bean and needed some boat shoes. I've really enjoyed them and would recommend them. The leather is surprisingly soft and they're quite comfortable and seem to be aging well. They are unlined, and while this is certainly preferable for sockless wear, they offer pretty much no support and I would be wary to recommend them if you are going to be walking for many miles at a time in them. Otherwise, for $40, I say they can't be beat.





tripreed said:


> I own both of these, and to be honest, I really might give the prize to the LL Bean ones. They have held up well and don't have stupid a lining like some have. I have been surprisingly pleased with them; if only they didn't smell so bad I might wear them more...Basically, if you like the Briar color (which is what I have), I don't think you can go wrong here. I believe I purchased mine with some gift cards like you have and I don't think I ended up paying more than $10 or so.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I picked up my only-ever pair of boat shoes a couple years ago, Quoddy unlined. They're obviously going to last a long time, and they're insanely comfortable. They aren't very handsome -- basically flat, pancake looking things that I wear for errands around the block and rare times to the beach. They look like those flat shoes worn by Mad Magazine's old Don Marten characters.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I've tried a lot of boat shoes, and (as previously mentioned), you cannot beat the Rockport Perth. Quoddy/Alden leather is a little nicer, but the Perths are really quite nice in that department as well. What sets the Perth apart is the outstanding (for a boat shoe) cushioning and their superb durability.
> 
> Just this afternoon I was speaking with a gentleman who happened to mention his shoes were at least 10 years old (they were the timber Perths), looked like they had been to hell and back...he said they were just getting comfortable!


TT, I was in a DSW last week, and saw a Rockport boat shoe in clearance that looked like the Perth a bit. I believe it was called "Manitow" (sp?). They were a rather nice fit, but I left without them (have enough in suede). I see no reference to them online, and that has happened in the past with styles that may have been store exclusives. Perhaps these are a Perth variant?



closerlook said:


> yes, I think that might be them.


Timberland has made some surprisingly decent ones. Echo Bay, Kia Wah Bay and Youngstown are all great styles. The latter is very much like the Sperry Mako.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

raincoat said:


> I think it's favorable for the most part. Looks like Doctor Damage and tripreed like them. Some other people have complained that the leather is plastic-like but that's usually the case with all non quoddy/alden shoes on this forum.


Thank you very much, Raincoat. That was a fair bit of legwork to answer my question. I appreciate that. I'll give them a try. Still feels like cheating not to buy Sperry, but I'll see what they're like. Always next summer if I go astray.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Timberland has made some surprisingly decent ones. Echo Bay, Kia Wah Bay and Youngstown are all great styles. The latter is very much like the Sperry Mako.


Seconded. I bought a pair of Timberland boat/driving shoes about a year ago and they're probably my second favorite boat shoes. Great leather, very oil-rich, blooms even to this day. I get the most use out of my BB boat shoes, mostly because it's got a leather footbed instead of the kind of foamy insert usually found in the likes of Sperry or Sebago shoes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> That being said, unless your feet really need the support of a more rugged shoe, Sperry A/O's.


That's why I use mine as mine are house slippers only.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I am one who loves a bargain and am of an admittedly penurious nature, I am willing to pay for what I want and most enjoy. I have tried many versions of boat shoes over a good many years and will tell you, in my estimation, Quoddy's are the best out there! Indeed, the price increases cut me to my very (cheap) core but, even at the higher price...the shoes are worth it!

My last, surviving pair of Topsiders are now relegated to painting detail and the last two pair of Rockports, as I recall, went in the trash after just a years wear.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I am quite sure Quoddy's are very nice, but to my thinking, we are over-doing it. I loved my Top-Siders because they were stylish, comfy and most of all, disposable. I went through a pair every summer in college. I wore them till my girlfriend (now wife) insisted I throw them away. Considering they warranted a biohazard bag by then, I agreed.

It just sort of seems like chinos and boat shoes are supposed to be...expendable? Anyhow, just thoughts at random. I'm sure if I slipped my feet into Quoddy's I'd change religion or something, but I will probably keep tromping around in shoes that I know I can beat to death.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I couldn't beat my Quoddys to death if I tried. As for biohazard, I guess if you wore them every day through an entire summer they could become noxious. On a couple occasions I've actually put shoe trees in mine for this reason, which seems to take care of the problem.

I do agree, some clothing items are "expendable" -- I have a couple jackets in that category, as well as sneakers. My Bills, not so much.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> How about some GTH for $38


Damn, those are sold out. They are nice & fun.

I have a bunch of Sperry boat shoes. Probably too many. I have a red pair I need to break in this summer, Naragansett Bay will probably do the trick on them...

I also have a set of LLB Casco boatshoes I've never taken out of the box.

But I still love my canoe mocs from Quoddy the best.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Alden two eye boat shoes in unlined cigar or whiskey shell. Or both. Leathersoul?


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I have tried many versions of boat shoes over a good many years and will tell you, in my estimation, Quoddy's are the best out there! Indeed, the price increases cut me to my very (cheap) core but, even at the higher price...the shoes are worth it!


I agree. Quoddy boat shoes in Chromexcel leather are certainly more comfortable and durable than any other boat shoe I've had. The price really is too high, but I look at it this way: I have, easily, over $200 worth of shoes in my closet I seldom, if ever, wear, but I wear my Quoddy's weekly, even during the winter months. The Chromexcel is just so comfortable. If you like wearing boat shoes regularly, and can manage to squeeze the cost into your budget, the Quoddys are worth it.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Picked these up at Macy's on sale.
https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=232618&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
Plenty of support for walking, which is why I bought them. And you can wear them in the rain.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Just for arguments sake, what does the board think of LL Bean's knock-off Top-Siders?


The new Bean Signature ones are very nice with very good leather. They have been my most worn shoe since they came out 3 weeks ago.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

martylane said:


> I agree. Quoddy boat shoes in Chromexcel leather are certainly more comfortable and durable than any other boat shoe I've had. The price really is too high, but I look at it this way: I have, easily, over $200 worth of shoes in my closet I seldom, if ever, wear, but I wear my Quoddy's weekly, even during the winter months. The Chromexcel is just so comfortable. If you like wearing boat shoes regularly, and can manage to squeeze the cost into your budget, the Quoddys are worth it.


If Quoddy would just make them with a non-white boat shoe sole (like Sperry does), I would buy a pair just as quickly as I could get the order placed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
They certainly used to make their boat shoes with a variety of soling options. I assume they still will.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> I am quite sure Quoddy's are very nice, but to my thinking, we are over-doing it. I loved my Top-Siders because they were stylish, comfy and most of all, disposable. I went through a pair every summer in college. I wore them till my girlfriend (now wife) insisted I throw them away. Considering they warranted a biohazard bag by then, I agreed.
> 
> It just sort of seems like chinos and boat shoes are supposed to be...expendable? Anyhow, just thoughts at random. I'm sure if I slipped my feet into Quoddy's I'd change religion or something, but I will probably keep tromping around in shoes that I know I can beat to death.


Perhaps....if you wore them ever day of summer without rotation (a bad idea no matter the type of shoe).



EastVillageTrad said:


> Damn, those are sold out. They are nice & fun.
> 
> I have a bunch of Sperry boat shoes. Probably too many. I have a red pair I need to break in this summer, Naragansett Bay will probably do the trick on them...
> 
> ...


How many pair? I'm sure I don't have the most, but I think I have around 12 pair of boat shoes, 9 of which are Sperry styles. I do rotate through at least three pair in any one season, and they seem to survive for not being the sole pair worn.

Speaking of those fun ones, Someone recently had a yellow pair of those contrast pebble grain top-siders in the exchange. I was very tempted, but as socklessness comes with top-sider wear, I hesitated at the fact they had been worn a bit.

I've never set foot in a Quoddy, but obviously I have them on my list. (Can't turn your head and not hear good things about them) 



Pgolden said:


> Picked these up at Macy's on sale.
> https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=232618&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> Plenty of support for walking, which is why I bought them. And you can wear them in the rain.


The Stingray is a Macy's exclusive of another Sperry style (forgetting which atm). I've been on the fence of getting them due to the heel. That padded leather is a great selling point since A/O's chafe until break-in.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

Sperry A/O, rinse, wash, repeat..


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> While I am one who loves a bargain and am of an admittedly penurious nature, I am willing to pay for what I want and most enjoy. I have tried many versions of boat shoes over a good many years and will tell you, in my estimation, Quoddy's are the best out there! Indeed, the price increases cut me to my very (cheap) core but, even at the higher price...the shoes are worth it!
> 
> My last, surviving pair of Topsiders are now relegated to painting detail and the last two pair of Rockports, as I recall, went in the trash after just a years wear.


Everybody has a different wear pattern, and 99% of the Rockport shoes I have seen aren't worth a damn, but the idea that someone could wear through a Perth in 1 year seems almost impossible. The gentleman I was talking to yesterday was at least 300 pounds--someone who would be more apt to wear a heavy duty New Balance motion control shoe than a boat shoe...yet, (per his memory) 10 years in, he was still kicking around in them.

I have actually seen Perths so old they have more sole (on the back heel) worn away than there actually is on an entire Sperry/Quoddy sole. So I cannot see how anyone could get more life from a Quoddy than a Perth. Maybe after multiple resolings and very careful wear...but I am skeptical.

I'm half tempted to wager a new pair of Perths that no one can truely wear out a pair in just 1 year 

tt


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

chacend said:


> The new Bean Signature ones are very nice with very good leather. They have been my most worn shoe since they came out 3 weeks ago.


Just checked those out - only $10 more (on sale!) than the usuals, and says it's fully leather lined. Sounds luxurious! Hows the leather feel, and how does the brown color compare to a classic Sperry brown?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> ...I'm half tempted to wager a new pair of Perths that no one can truely wear out a pair in just 1 year
> 
> tt


LOL. Well you provide a new pair of Perth's and I will wear them out in a year...and send you the final results (both right and left) of the wear test! As a point of reference, I stand at 72" and weigh between 192 and 202 pounds (never let the weight get beyond that!). Though I do walk quite a lot on a very regular basis and try to keep up with our four (and still counting) grand children in all of their activities. And yes, I have had two pair of my Quoddy's resoled, at this point.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

The Quoddy shoes look great, I don't know if I can do that price on boat shoes though. I definitely like those Sperry orange/red A/O's I just missed those on Gilt...

KM


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well you provide a new pair of Perth's and I will wear them out in a year...and send you the final results (both right and left) of the wear test! As a point of reference, I stand at 72" and weigh between 192 and 202 pounds (never let the weight get beyond that!). Though I do walk quite a lot on a very regular basis and try to keep up with our four (and still counting) grand children in all of their activities. And yes, I have had two pair of my Quoddy's resoled, at this point.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Eagle,

That sounds like a 'heads you win, tails I lose'! :icon_smile:

How about you buy a pair, we decide on what constitutes "wearing them out", and if that happens, I'll buy them back or give you $100 towards half a new set of Quoddys. If you lose, you buy me a new pair of Perths?

We could have Andy hold the funds in escrow...

Part of my confidence comes from my many views of very, very old Perths on others that have held up astonishingly well after 5-10 years or more of wear...all from people who are at least as large as you.

The rest comes from about 7-8 months of personal experience, averaging 12 to 15 miles per week of dog walking on my frame--6'5" ish and a nimble 225 lbs!

This would be a great AAAC spectacle! We could even take side bets!!

tt


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well you provide a new pair of Perth's and I will wear them out in a year...and send you the final results (both right and left) of the wear test! As a point of reference, I stand at 72" and weigh between 192 and 202 pounds (never let the weight get beyond that!). Though I do walk quite a lot on a very regular basis and try to keep up with our four (and still counting) grand children in all of their activities. And yes, I have had two pair of my Quoddy's resoled, at this point.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Eagle,

That sounds like a 'heads you win, tails I lose'! :icon_smile:

How about you buy a pair, we decide on what constitutes "wearing them out", and if that happens, I'll buy them back or give you $100 towards half a new set of Quoddys. If you lose, you buy me a new pair of Perths?

We could have Andy hold the funds in escrow...

Part of my confidence comes from my many views of very, very old Perths on others that have held up astonishingly well after 5-10 years or more of wear...all from people who are at least as large as you.

The rest comes from about 7-8 months of personal experience, averaging 12 to 15 miles per week of dog walking on my frame--6'5" ish and a nimble 225 lbs!

This would be a great AAAC spectacle! We could even take side bets!!

tt


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Eagle,
> 
> That sounds like a 'heads you win, tails I lose'! :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


TT: LOL...I'm confused. Your proposal is that I buy the Perth's and if I wear them out, to your satisfaction, you reimburse me for my cost but, if they are not worn out to your satisfaction, I absorb the loss (cost of the Perth's) and pay you $100. In other words, if I win this thing, the best I can do is break even. If you win, you are out nothing and indeed are up $100. ROFALOL. Even by my Hillbilly Hoosier standards, that's not a good deal!

I have already purchased two pair of Perth's in the past and have disposed of them. They do offer better bio mechanical support to ones feet, than do Topsiders but, it is certainly no better than that offered by Quoddy's. In my experience the foam and fiber (ground up discarded leather fibers, mixed with glue and pressed into a sheet, I think) insole structure deteriorates, with prolonged exposure to sweat and the soles do wear quite quickly, with extended walking on black top roadways (that's what we have, out here in the country!). When that foam structure around the interior heel base is badly crumbling away and the soles are worn down (at the heel) to no more than a third of the thickness they were when new, I consider them worn out and dispose of them.

However, my Quoddy's do not suffer those ills. They do get sweat-ed up, on the interior and the soles do wear down but, I can sweeten the interiors with a powdering of baking soda or Lysol spray and there are no components that eventually crumble away. When these approaches cease to work, I can replace the leather covered insoles and I can have the soles replaced, as necessary. One cannot do that with Rockport Perth's (I checked with the lady in the Rockport outlet store in Michigan City, IN, yesterday afternoon)! Even at the increased price point, I think Quoddy's to be a better long term value, because the shoes can be re crafted!

Having invested my money poorly on the first two pair of Perths, I will not be buying a third pair of Perth's with my funds! :crazy:


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

How does the LLB casco fit compared to Sperrys?


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks to your advice, I scored a pair of Sperry Stingrays yesterday. They are very comfortable, more so than the Timberlands that I tried on, and you can't argue with the price.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, even with everyone's advice, I got a coupon code to Shoebuy. With code "SPRING" it's 20% off and free shipping. Went with the classic brown Top-Siders. 

Guess I'm called Trad for a reason...just can't break the old habits.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The shoes, or using coupons?


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> They certainly used to make their boat shoes with a variety of soling options. I assume they still will.


Asked and they said "no".


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> The shoes, or using coupons?


Both actually. Thanks for asking. Thrifty and unwilling to try new things. Can it get any tradder?


----------



## pwalsh33 (Oct 29, 2007)

*quoddy*

My buddy is using the dark brown boat shoes as his wedding shoes. We bought in a large group (8 pairs) and received 20% off. I had wanted to buy them forever and this gave me the perfect excuse.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Your friend may rival Coleman for tradliest trad that ever tradded. 

Had it occurred to me, I'd have done this. Of course, she wouldn't have married me, but details, details!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

This is a great old thread which asks a perennial question. Any updated responses to the old arguments? Even more, any new names to consider? I just ordered my first pair of Rancourts, and can't help but wonder how their boat shoes stack up to a pair of Quoddys or Russells. I don't like any of the boat shoes I own (Sperry and Land's End) and might like to replace all of them with a single pair that I actually like. I might even go the other direction and just get a pair of Minnetonkas for $59. I love my Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'd be willing to make a bet that in the past 4 years, I've spent more time in boat shoes than anyone on this forum.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Touche! I hardly wear anything else. Yes, they're grungy.

I agree about the Sperry AO though. I've been wearing them almost 40 years, and recent ones are the best they've made.

Quoddys are nice -- if you can justify a $200 boat shoe -- but the 3 eyelet design isn't a good slip-on. If you tie them every time, you probably wear socks too, and don't get it anyway.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Himself said:


> I agree about the Sperry AO though. I've been wearing them almost 40 years, and recent ones are the best they've made.


Are you saying this about the AO line in general? I know some of them are US made and cost about $300, while others are fairly cheap. I'd love to hear more about this, esp. how they compare to e.g. Rockport Perth, which seems to be well loved by people who just want a good shoe without our particular sort of compulsive neuroses. As I said above, I'm hoping to find just one pair of boat shoes that I like. Maybe I'm just more of a camp moc type, but I haven't given up yet.

I looked at the AE Westbrook, but if I'm spending $200 I'm going Rancourt, Quoddy or Russell.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with these?

https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-accessories/mens-shoes-mens-boots/22508.aspxThey may not be strictly boat shoes (3 eyelets and all, and a bit more of a heel) but they would seem to fill that functional niche. They are $159 and made in the USA, which is desirable on several levels.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I inquired about those in another thread and was admonished by Topsider for being too much like a work boot. Felt that way anyhow. 

Better pic:



Vibram soles are nice.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ I don't remember those, but I agree with you. There's nothing "boat shoe" about them.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Topsider said:


> ^ I don't remember those, but I agree with you. There's nothing "boat shoe" about them.


I spend little time on boats. I'm just looking for a comfortable flexible shoe. I don't really distinguish between camp mocs, boat shoes and some of the less-constructed loafers. Obviously I don't mean that I'm unaware of the difference, just that I'm not committed to a particular genre as much as a particular function.


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't have any experience with those shoes specifically, but all of the Duluth Trading US-made footwear is made by Weinbrenner/Thorogood, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll keep singing their praises in this thread: the Timberland classic two-eye boat shoe is, IMO, the best of the middle of the road boat shoes. Definitely better than Sperry and Sebago. They're instantly comfortable, have a padded tongue, welted, replaceable sole, razor siping and come in lots of classic color combos with decent leather. There's even a custom option on the website. Though they're probably the most expensive of the three, they frequently go on sale and can be had for about $45 at the Timberland outlets.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought a pair of Sebago Schooners last year. They aren't mentioned around here much and I don't know why; unlined, leather insoles, quality construction. A great pair of boat shoes, IMO.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Himself said:


> Touche! I hardly wear anything else. Yes, they're grungy.
> 
> I agree about the Sperry AO though. I've been wearing them almost 40 years, and recent ones are the best they've made.
> 
> Quoddys are nice -- if you can justify a $200 boat shoe -- but the 3 eyelet design isn't a good slip-on. If you tie them every time, you probably wear socks too, and don't get it anyway.


I have two pair of Quoddy deck shoes. One has the white sole, the other the camp sole. Both purchased from O'Connell's about a year ago. I love the leather, the construction is top notch, and they have the classic look of a deck shoe with a tad more presence with the 3 eyelet lacing. BUT, I'm one of those sweaty foot guys that ruins a good pair of shoes barefooted over time. I often rock the loafer socks with other shoes but for active wear on the boat, I really benefit from a full sock with these deck shoes. I've gone to the ankle socks, tennis socks is what we called them back in the day, and they may look goofy but my Quoddy's appreciate less grunge.

So my lament is that I can't really embrace the tradly no-sock method with an expensive deck shoe. Maybe I should get a cheap pair of Sperry's and funk them out...


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope no one will mind if I piggyback a question of my own onto this thread: can anyone speak to the ability of any of the US-made boat shoes to stand up to actual sailing?

I am trying to get back into sailing this year, and racing pretty regularly, and because I was in a hurry at the start of the season I just grabbed a pair of Sperry A/Os at West Marine. But usually I prefer to buy US-made things, so when these wear out I will probably replace them with something from Quoddy, Rancourt, Russell, etc.

However, as crew I spend much of my time with my legs over the rail of the boat and my shoes and feet tend to get pretty wet (happily, it's fresh water here). How does chromexcel stand up to this kind of treatment? The US-made options are costly enough that I'd like for them to last for a while. I'd also like to find something a little grippier than the razor siping on the Sperry's.

I'm also a little tempted by the Oak Street Bootmakers boat shoes because the owner of the company has a retail store here in Chicago where I can actually try them on and buy them in person--I don't believe any of the other US makers are locally available--but I worry that they are more fashion-oriented and might not hold up well enough.

The people I sail with tend to wear more technical shoes or sneakers, but I like to stick to traditional leather shoes where I can (and I've found the Sperry's to be extremely comfortable).


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> BUT, I'm one of those sweaty foot guys that ruins a good pair of shoes barefooted over time.


I rarely wear socks anytime between mid-March and mid-October, unless it is snowing. I have discovered, however, that the disadvantages of sockless wear (odor, feet sticking to the shoe, possibly greater wear and tear on the shoe) disappears with a daily dose of baby powder, or its cheap generic equivalent, directly into the footbed, and then shaken around a bit to get greater coverage. It is also good for the feet, I think, based on my experience. I recommend it highly.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Quorum. I haven't been in a sailboat race for a couple of years now, but for me and most of the people I raced with and against wore Harken deck shoes. They grip the deck, lace up tight for hiking or foredeck work and last a long time if you don't wear them on the street.

I have a pair of Bean Casco Bays that look good and feel great but they only go for power boat rides.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Though they're probably the most expensive of the three, they frequently go on sale and can be had for about $45 at the Timberland outlets.


Timberland is pretty good with sending out sale promos and coupons if you sign up to their mailing list at their site. However, a better deal can sometimes be had at Daffy's or Burlington Coat Factory. Both stores don't really cater to the boat shoe crowd, yet still receive them along with the boots. They tend to be priced lower since they don't move as much.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Redsrover said:


> So my lament is that I can't really embrace the tradly no-sock method with an expensive deck shoe. Maybe I should get a cheap pair of Sperry's and funk them out...


Maybe. The funk can be washed out, which happens automatically with enough boating use. Quoddy's leather should stand up to this better, hopefully 3x as long, to reflect the price difference.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> Quorum. I haven't been in a sailboat race for a couple of years now, but for me and most of the people I raced with and against wore Harken deck shoes. They grip the deck, lace up tight for hiking or foredeck work and last a long time if you don't wear them on the street.
> 
> I have a pair of Bean Casco Bays that look good and feel great but they only go for power boat rides.


Similarly, for more active sailing I use Salomon Techamphibians, for better support, grip, and foot protection. Topsiders are for casual everyday wear, onboard or onshore.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

P Hudson said:


> Are you saying this about the AO line in general? I know some of them are US made and cost about $300, while others are fairly cheap. I'd love to hear more about this, esp. how they compare to e.g. Rockport Perth, which seems to be well loved by people who just want a good shoe without our particular sort of compulsive neuroses. As I said above, I'm hoping to find just one pair of boat shoes that I like. Maybe I'm just more of a camp moc type, but I haven't given up yet.
> 
> I looked at the AE Westbrook, but if I'm spending $200 I'm going Rancourt, Quoddy or Russell.


P.,

I've worn standard Topsiders since the 70s. The leather was always hard, and the break-in period painful. By the 80s, the quality had declined to where Sperrys were no better than the cheapest knockoffs.

The AO like I've been wearinghttps://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1301273#post1301273 (~$70) are a huge improvement. The leather is soft with almost no break-in (keep in mind I have Topsider callouses). The brown sole is softer too, and less garish. They've lasted a lot longer.

The $300 version of this shoe may or may not be made in the US, but it looks the same to me except for the fashion colors. However, the off-white "original" sole version is still and hard, and not comfortable at all. I had the previous "reissue" with this sole and used to wear the Captain's Oxfords.

Old-school Topsiders have no padding to absorb water. They're just leather and rubber. They have a purpose, and they're an acquired taste. If you don't wear them on boats, if you don't have the callouses, and you like some padding in your shoes, you'd probably be better off with a (nicer) knockoff, like the Rockports or AE. Sebago and Timberland are nice too.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I just (as in TODAY) received a pair of AO Topsiders in Sahara, and am APPALLED at the low quality. The leather is flimsy, and looks/feels like some sort of fake ultrasuede. The thin, leather insole is already peeling loose. The vamp is unusually short for some reason, and nearly pulls down below the laces - very odd. IMO, Sperry's quality is on a downward slide. Their Made In Maine version may be much better, but I'll never know, as they don't come in wide.

These things are going back. Rancourt, here I come.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Quorum: my take on it is that wearing Sperry in a boat race would be like playing basketball in a pair of Converse All-Stars. I did it in the 1960s, but wouldn't today because technology has come a long way. When I'm actually on a boat (doing no real work) I go with Sperry canvas lace ups.

Himself: thanks for taking the time to write that post. I've got a pair of Top-Sider Mako in brown suede from a few years back. They were too cheap to pass up and were comfortable out of the box. But I often want to wear boat shoes in wet weather, making suede a poor choice. I'm trying to cull the shoe-clutter: for slip-on casual wear I'm thinking 1 pair of Rancourt camp mocs, 1 pair of "boat shoes" (defining the term fairly broadly) and the rest penny loafers. 

What I really meant when I revived this thread was "Best classic-style slip on shoes (possibly with laces) for strolling in a New England-ish village or Door County while occasionally pushing a lawn mower (not that I ever do that)". I'm edging toward the conclusion that my best options are Rockport Perths (but not Seaforthe?), Timberland classics, or Sebago. I don't think I'd go with the AEs because at that price point I'd rather go Rancourt or Russell. Being in Sydney, unfortunately, adds a fair bit to the price: in the case of Rancourt, it was 20 per cent. Amazon won't ship Timberland to Oz. Sperry A/Os are c. $160 here. The only shoe at a comparable-to-US price point here is the Seaforthe, but it doesn't seem well-liked.

Topsider, thanks for that report. It went up as I was typing this post. I was considering a pair of those, but now will pass.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Himself said:


> Old-school Topsiders have no padding to absorb water. They're just leather and rubber. They have a purpose, and they're an acquired taste. If you don't wear them on boats, if you don't have the callouses, and you like some padding in your shoes, you'd probably be better off with a (nicer) knockoff, like the Rockports or AE. Sebago and Timberland are nice too.


Sperry's Billfish is probably a better boat shoe for actually wearing on a boat or just walking around (padded tongue, shock-absorbing sole, etc.) However, it's a little too "technical" looking for me.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

P Hudson said:


> Being in Sydney, unfortunately, adds a fair bit to the price: in the case of Rancourt, it was 20 per cent. Amazon won't ship Timberland to Oz. Sperry A/Os are c. $160 here. The only shoe at a comparable-to-US price point here is the Seaforthe, but it doesn't seem well-liked..


Have you tried marine hardware stores? They may have a decent knock-off for cheap, like we do at West Marine.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> I just (as in TODAY) received a pair of AO Topsiders in Sahara, and am APPALLED at the low quality. The leather is flimsy, and looks/feels like some sort of fake ultrasuede. The thin, leather insole is already peeling loose. The vamp is unusually short for some reason, and nearly pulls down below the laces - very odd. IMO, Sperry's quality is on a downward slide.


Do they look different than the on-site product images? Perhaps you were sent some seconds by accident if they do.



Topsider said:


> Sperry's Billfish is probably a better boat shoe for actually wearing on a boat or just walking around (padded tongue, shock-absorbing sole, etc.) However, it's a little too "technical" looking for me.


If by "technical" you mean _comfortable_, then I agree. However, this style of boat shoe, from whatever brand, always looks like they ought to be on the feet of an older gentlemen who finally found A/O's or Docksides too uncomfortable.

That said, I still have several in this style and try not to think about it. 

The Mako or more mass-market Defender variety are a nice hybrid of the classic and "technical" if A/O's _are_ too uncomfortable (I have some too).


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Himself said:


> Have you tried marine hardware stores? They may have a decent knock-off for cheap, like we do at West Marine.


I had a look, but the knock-offs are about even with American sale prices for, e.g., A/Os.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Do they look different than the on-site product images? Perhaps you were sent some seconds by accident if they do.


No, they're first-quality.



> If by "technical" you mean _comfortable_, then I agree. However, this style of boat shoe, from whatever brand, always looks like they ought to be on the feet of an older gentlemen who finally found A/O's or Docksides too uncomfortable.


By "technical," I refer to the man-made fabric inserts, nylon laces, and athletic shoe sole.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> No, they're first-quality.


Shame. I now remember Jovan having a similar issue with a Sperry order a little while back. I held out hope they would make things right, but I don't know if they did.

Despite other's claims, I know their standard fare has declined in quality, but what you and Jovan described doesn't seem to match what I see on racks or in boxes at stores like DSW (and they often get seconds). Could it be that the web order stock is not manufactured at the same place as the retail merchandise, ala Columbia House? I remember someone else claiming something like that once.



Topsider said:


> By "technical," I refer to the man-made fabric inserts, nylon laces, and athletic shoe sole.


Those _sound_ rather comfy. 



Taken Aback said:


> Pgolden said:
> 
> 
> > Picked these up at Macy's on sale.
> ...


Looking back in this thread at my earlier posts, I noticed the above discussion about that Macy's (Mako-variant!) variety, and remembered that I had a Macy's gift card gathering scratches in my wallet. Lo and behold, with 10% off men's shoes today, and another promo code for an additional 10% off ("KS4GRL"), my wallet has lost some weight. Like I _need_ another pair, but I suppose I should thank P. Hudson for the bump.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought my first pair of Timberland classic boat shoes a month ago and, while they seem a cut above, for example, Bass boat shoes I'm already a bit disappointed with them. The orange leather insole on one shoe is starting to come unattached and needs to be glued down. I have also noticed some of the stitching at the heel coming loose on one shoe. I do wear them pretty much every day but I didn't expect them to start wearing out so soon.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright, I've learned what I needed here. Walter D and others have convinced me: I won't be buying any boat shoes. My Rancourt mocs might be all I need as an every day shoe, and if not, I'll look at a pair of ranger mocs or something like that. The conversation has, for me at least, been worthwhile.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Redsrover said:


> I have two pair of Quoddy deck shoes. One has the white sole, the other the camp sole. Both purchased from O'Connell's about a year ago. I love the leather, the construction is top notch, and they have the classic look of a deck shoe with a tad more presence with the 3 eyelet lacing. BUT, I'm one of those sweaty foot guys that ruins a good pair of shoes barefooted over time. I often rock the loafer socks with other shoes but for active wear on the boat, I really benefit from a full sock with these deck shoes. I've gone to the ankle socks, tennis socks is what we called them back in the day, and they may look goofy but my Quoddy's appreciate less grunge.
> 
> So my lament is that I can't really embrace the tradly no-sock method with an expensive deck shoe. Maybe I should get a cheap pair of Sperry's and funk them out...


LOL. You may be assured, there is nothing un-Tradly about wearing socks. A few of us more mature (read as older) Trads have been doing so all out lives!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

The Harken's have drains in them, so socks are out unless you want wet soggy socks inside your shoes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Topsider said:


> I just (as in TODAY) received a pair of AO Topsiders in Sahara, and am APPALLED at the low quality. The leather is flimsy, and looks/feels like some sort of fake ultrasuede. The thin, leather insole is already peeling loose. The vamp is unusually short for some reason, and nearly pulls down below the laces - very odd. IMO, Sperry's quality is on a downward slide. Their Made In Maine version may be much better, but I'll never know, as they don't come in wide.
> 
> These things are going back. Rancourt, here I come.


Update: The eBay seller refused a return, so I'm stuck with them.

I'm going to beat the hell out of these...maybe I'll like 'em better when they're trashed.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Topsider said:


> Update: The eBay seller refused a return, so I'm stuck with them.


Ah. I thought you ordered them from Sperry. It's hard to say where this seller got his from.



Topsider said:


> I'm going to beat the hell out of these...maybe I'll like 'em better when they're trashed.


Is there a boat shoe that isn't better that way?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Ah. I thought you ordered them from Sperry. It's hard to say where this seller got his from.


They're new-in-the-box from Sperry. The seller in question is an online shoe retailer. I didn't want to argue with him about the return (technically, there was nothing wrong with his description or anything), so I figured I'd just suck it up.

I think I'm going to wear them in the shower, for a start.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Regarding the Billfish, my father and I both own a pair. While I agree that they do look a little older-man-comfortable-ish, the Billfish is hands down one of the most popular shoes on college campuses across the south. I suppose they're just more practical than A/Os - they have much better grip on a wet fiberglass deck, icy sidewalks, and wet grassy slopes, they are far more comfortable to walk the mile or so home from class with a bag full of books. I will say that the thin leather insole in mine have gone downhill lately. I am considering cutting them out. 

My father owns a large live-aboard Chris Craft and we both keep our Billfish shoes on the boat full time but I also wear Shimano Evairs depending on the weather.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone speak to these? Though technically not boat shoes, I could see myself wearing these a lot. Plus, they are on sale right now. Anyone own these?

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0191205*M075&productId=7-134450&searched=true


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Hardiw1 said:


> Can anyone speak to these? Though technically not boat shoes, I could see myself wearing these a lot. Plus, they are on sale right now. Anyone own these?
> 
> https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0191205*M075&productId=7-134450&searched=true


Not a fan of the faux lacing on the sides, or the beefrolls.

Rancourt's pinch penny with a boat sole is basically the same sort of thing, but well executed.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

The beefroll doesn't bother me at all, but I could do without the lacing to nowhere.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know what's worse: boat shoes that try to hide that they have faux 360° lacing, or these kinds of loafers where it's obviously pointless.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hardiw1 said:


> The beefroll doesn't bother me at all, but I could do without the lacing to nowhere.


While the design may not be perfect (the faux lacing seems both confusing to the mind, as well as to the eye!), at a sales price of $54 and with even a mild interest in the overall design driving my purchasing decision, I suspect that I would give them a try. Don't get me wrong, I am a raving fan of Rancourt's handsewn shoe design offerings, but such doesn't preclude also giving the Sperry Beefroll Boats a turn around the proverbial block! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Red Tractors (Jan 9, 2011)

Last year, I went into the mall and looked at a pair of Sperry Topsiders, then I walked down to one of the discount shoe places, (probably Payless) and looked at a pair of Dexters. Both were made in China, and to my admittedly untrained eye I could discern very little difference in the quality or construction. 

I saw no purpose in spending an extra $50 for the Sperrys. I had my doubts about the $20 Dexters but in a year of use they have held up very well.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Hardiw1 said:


> Can anyone speak to these? Though technically not boat shoes, I could see myself wearing these a lot. Plus, they are on sale right now. Anyone own these?
> 
> https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0191205*M075&productId=7-134450&searched=true


These shoes made me so mad I will never buy anything from Sperry for the rest of my life. I wanted a pair and attempted to buy them and have them shipped to my mail box just over the border in Wa state.

I couldn't complete the transaction because my Visa address didn't have an American zip. No problem, obviously just a web thing so I phone the 1 800 number where I share my problem with the lady who answers and she very rudely tells me "WE ONLY SELL TO AMERICANS!' .What do you think the first W is for in WWW.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Red Tractors said:


> Last year, I went into the mall and looked at a pair of Sperry Topsiders, then I walked down to one of the discount shoe places, (probably Payless) and looked at a pair of Dexters. Both were made in China, and to my admittedly untrained eye I could discern very little difference in the quality or construction.
> 
> I saw no purpose in spending an extra $50 for the Sperrys. I had my doubts about the $20 Dexters but in a year of use they have held up very well.


A couple of years ago, a female friend dragged me along shopping and at one point we stopped into a Payless. While she tried on some more ghastly footwear, I killed time by trying on the (then) current Dexter boat shoe. While the details have faded from my memory, I know it wasn't the Sperry brand name that made me think they were far superior. I'm glad yours have held up, though.


----------



## Red Tractors (Jan 9, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> A couple of years ago, a female friend dragged me along shopping and at one point we stopped into a Payless. While she tried on some more ghastly footwear, I killed time by trying on the (then) current Dexter boat shoe. While the details have faded from my memory, I know it wasn't the Sperry brand name that made me think they were far superior. I'm glad yours have held up, though.


It's always depressing, looking in the window at Payless, seeing Dexter on those boxes and remembering the decent American made shoes I always wore when I was a kid.

I don't hold any illusions that the Dexters are good (My first pair self destructed in about three months). I have a tendency to destroy Chinese shoes, and cheap boat shoes get used and abused.

The Sperry's might hold up better, some day I might have to buy a pair and give them a shot.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Not that anyone around here needs another pair of boat shoes, but I got a pair of these and was pretty happy. I'd say on par with the Timberlands. I prefer the color to these though, not as dark and more brown then the timberland rootbeer color. No midsole and they don't have razor sipping which is a minus. But the leather is reasonably thick and they actually look pretty much like the photo. You might even confuse them with chromo from way across the room. And they are available in wide widths. They even exhibit a fair amount of natural color variation and there is a tiny bit of oil on the surface.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I got some from Russell 5 years ago. Wore them pretty hard, I think one small stitch is broke on the side. At this point, they need new soles. I will probably send them to Berlin at the end of this summer. More comfortable than ever, I guess with a new sole, I could get another 5 years out of them.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Docksides are the Pepsi to the Coke that is the Topsider. I doubt many in the thread haven't tried a pair. I've always felt Docksides are the more sturdy of the two, but they take much longer to break in. Remember to pick up a box of band-aids on the way home if you buy any.

No wides here, but a nice discount compared to shoes.com: https://www.6pm.com/sebago-docksides-dark-brown-2 or https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sebago-docksides-boat-shoe/3349861


----------

